# using REW with Behringer Virtual dsp2024p



## acousticignorant (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey anyone know if I can use the Behringer Virtual dsp2024p with REW? I know you can use it with other Behringer products. Any infomation would be great.:scratch:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried it out? Or are you just waiting to purchase based on whether it will work or not?


----------



## acousticignorant (Oct 29, 2011)

A buddy of mine let me hold on to his. I just needs a power cord. I asked this question in another thread and someone looked into it. They found out that it only let's you use something like to filters at a time so not really going to do that great.


----------

